# 9-6 Some More Bull…



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Everyone else decided to bail on fishing tonight, but Caleb & I decided to give it a shot. Met my buddy Josh (SpeedoJosh) out at our new spot & showed him how to catch some bulls. The choice lure for tonight was a silver spoon (1 oz. for Caleb, 1.5 oz. for me) burned just an inch or two below the surface. This is probably gonna be the shortest report I've ever made cause I'm insanely tired, but the three of us had a great night fishing! My buddy Preston even gave us a big speck & a nice white trout that he caught over at 3 Mile right before we left so that we could have fresh fish for lunch tomorrow! 

*Tally for the night:*

*Josh*: Nada
*Me*: 35'' 17 lb. bull
*Caleb*: 34'' 16 lb. bull

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Mooo


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Man! I was just about to ask if you were going out there tonight! Looks like I missed the boat again. Haha


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow!! giving me the itch!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

It's that time of year again sir. Nice catch


----------



## fishmagician (Jun 4, 2014)

Somebodies got to tail these guys...need to know where they're going. LOL


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

I fished Sykes for about an hour or so prior to meeting up with these guys. Lots of ladyfish, no reds though. Meet up with ThaFish after Sykes, put on a monster spoon, flung it as hard as I could and felt a tug. ??????? Casted to the end of my line :cursing: . Looks like it's time to respool.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice reds fellas


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> I fished Sykes for about an hour or so prior to meeting up with these guys. Lots of ladyfish, no reds though. Meet up with ThaFish after Sykes, put on a monster spoon, flung it as hard as I could and felt a tug. ??????? Casted to the end of my line :cursing: . Looks like it's time to respool.


Hey Josh speaking of which did you ever give me that spoon back? Haha. Going out tonight if you wanna join again! Let's go find a 30 pounder.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice reds.....
Near 3 mile? I think I know where ya at lol...I always wondered if there were big reds...I seen fish moving off the top when I drove by.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dimebag said:


> Near 3 mile? I think I know where ya at lol...


:shutup:


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Lol....no comment


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> It's that time of year again sir.


It's gettin' there Smarty! Just a few more weeks hopefully...


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

If I would of seen this earlier, I would of for sure. 

I don't remember switching it out. So now that you mention it, it probably is still tied on. I'll get that back to you. 

Any luck last night?


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

No fish for us last night.....maybe some one else hooked up though


----------



## jtminahan (Apr 27, 2014)

*Wow!*

Good looking fish. Now, if you could only keep 'em.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SpeedoJosh said:


> I don't remember switching it out. So now that you mention it, it probably is still tied on. I'll get that back to you.
> 
> Any luck last night?


Sounds like a plan dude. Don't think having that spoon last night would have mattered anyways. Haha. Didn't seem to be any bulls in the area. Caleb did get slammed once but missed the hookup. He also pulled the hook on a BIG speck that ate his spoon. Jumped a good two feet out of the water before it spit it.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Only thing I hooked was a rock and lost my $6 spoon hahah...damnit


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Can I go? I want a big one. U guys are the best. :thumbsup: What bait to use ? crabs, Fiddlers, Schrimps, pogy's , Ghost miners, Steel heads, Sea horses, ? Whats them mean schrimp called? Cocchina's ? Sand Flea's ? It don't matter, If your having fun. :thumbup:


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome catch guys. I'm ready to get in my boat when I get back and get my share, hehe


----------



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

Nice catches


----------

